# Male redfoot just not interested..



## mtdavis254817 (Mar 29, 2018)

I've had a large male redfoot for three years now and he just does not seem interested in the four females. Has anybody else had this issue, and what could be causing this


----------



## wellington (Mar 29, 2018)

Are you 100% positive he's a he?


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Mar 29, 2018)

Absolutely


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 1, 2018)

Get another male to raise testosterone levels. But you must quarantine any new tortoises first. Put the new male in its own pen and your existing male may get the scent of your new male and start ravaging all your females. He’s too contempt and does not feel threatened.

You could try removing him from the females and hopefully he gets restless, then put him back with the females.

Also rain gets them going. Try artificial rain.


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Apr 1, 2018)

Anyfoot said:


> Get another male to raise testosterone levels. But you must quarantine any new tortoises first. Put the new male in its own pen and your existing male may get the scent of your new male and start ravaging all your females. He’s too contempt and does not feel threatened.
> 
> You could try removing him from the females and hopefully he gets restless, then put him back with the females.
> 
> Also rain gets them going. Try artificial rain.


Thank you. This is the male I have coming this week. Definitely going to quarantine and a stool sample ASAP


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 2, 2018)

Man. You are lucky. They both look stunning. You 
Do you know what locale yours is? Suriname maybe!!!!


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 2, 2018)

mtdavis254817 said:


> Thank you. This is the male I have coming this week. Definitely going to quarantine and a stool sample ASAP
> View attachment 234915


@domalle look at these two. They look stunning. 
Will these two be from older shipments, are redfoots still being exported from the wild today?


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Apr 2, 2018)

The seller said they were imported from Guyana less than a month ago


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Apr 2, 2018)

Has anyone had any experience with fresh import. How long do you think it would take to acclimate. He said that he has a strong appetite. However hasn't treated for any parasites. I am having a stool sample ran as soon as he poop's


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Apr 2, 2018)

Redfoot ranch is where I got this guy from he has some nice looking females


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Apr 2, 2018)

These are the available females


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 2, 2018)

@cdmay can help with fresh import care.


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Apr 2, 2018)

Just sent a message


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 2, 2018)

mtdavis254817 said:


> Just sent a message


?


----------



## domalle (Apr 2, 2018)

Anyfoot said:


> @domalle look at these two. They look stunning.
> Will these two be from older shipments, are redfoots still being exported from the wild today?



I think the distributor is being upfront with the new owner. Neither of the two show carapacial evidence of any length of time in captivity. They are certainly of recent wild caught vintage. And I agree with you the very dark male (circled) is very interesting. Would love to see the plastron, head and scale coloration. And measurements.

Latest information I have is wild caught redfoots are still being exported from Guyana (formerly British Guiana) and Suriname (formerly Dutch Guiana).
Both countries have quotas for wild caught animals by international convention.

The females look like many shipments I have seen out of Guyana. Redfoots from Suriname are said to attain large size. A friend of mine tells me he has a number of these specimens that are well over twenty inches.


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Apr 3, 2018)

Just came in


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Apr 3, 2018)

domalle said:


> I think the distributor is being upfront with the new owner. Neither of the two show carapacial evidence of any length of time in captivity. They are certainly of recent wild caught vintage. And I agree with you the very dark male (circled) is very interesting. Would love to see the plastron, head and scale coloration. And measurements.
> 
> Latest information I have is wild caught redfoots are still being exported from Guyana (formerly British Guiana) and Suriname (formerly Dutch Guiana).
> Both countries have quotas for wild caught animals by international convention.
> ...


Here's big


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Apr 3, 2018)

domalle said:


> I think the distributor is being upfront with the new owner. Neither of the two show carapacial evidence of any length of time in captivity. They are certainly of recent wild caught vintage. And I agree with you the very dark male (circled) is very interesting. Would love to see the plastron, head and scale coloration. And measurements.
> 
> Latest information I have is wild caught redfoots are still being exported from Guyana (formerly British Guiana) and Suriname (formerly Dutch Guiana).
> Both countries have quotas for wild caught animals by international convention.
> ...


He is big


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Apr 3, 2018)

Meet Zorro


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 3, 2018)

What’s his SCL. (Straight Carapace Length)?


----------



## domalle (Apr 3, 2018)

mtdavis254817 said:


> Here's big



Could you take a measurement from front to back of the top shell on a straight line (not over the curve)? I usually set the tortoise lengthwise and 
flush with a wall on a sheet of paper (I use newspaper for larger animals) and make a mark on the paper at the opposite end from the wall. Or mark both ends of the tortoise off on the underlying paper and measure the distance between the two marks. 

A picture of the bottom shell will help us tell you more about your tortoise.

Redfoots are very adaptable. They have evolved to 'weather' just about any 'storm'. Whether that should include abrupt removal from their natural lives in the environments they are accustomed to, and designed for survival in, is a question worthy of consideration. 

To assist their adjustment to captivity, large wild caught specimens should be provided with appropriate outdoor accommodation and wide-open spaces to replicate as closely as possible the natural habitat they were removed from. Plenty of time to explore and settle in comfortably to their new surroundings is recommended and a year-long quarantine after the stresses of capture and export is advisable.


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Apr 3, 2018)

domalle said:


> Could you take a measurement from front to back of the top shell on a straight line (not over the curve)? I usually set the tortoise lengthwise and
> flush with a wall on a sheet of paper (I use newspaper for larger animals) and make a mark on the paper at the opposite end from the wall. Or mark both ends of the tortoise off on the underlying paper and measure the distance between the two marks.
> 
> A picture of the bottom shell will help us tell you more about your tortoise.
> ...


Yes I will as soon as I get home. A full year of quarantine? Better safe than sorry. I love the color on his cheeks. Just the way it fades from yellow to red.


----------



## domalle (Apr 3, 2018)

mtdavis254817 said:


> Yes I will as soon as I get home. A full year of quarantine? Better safe than sorry. I love the color on his cheeks. Just the way it fades from yellow to red.




Quarantine periods are instituted not just to protect and evaluate new arrivals but, to the degree possible, ensure that existing animals in a collection are not infected with introduced parasites and pathogens. Many people take the risk and adopt less strict quarantine protocols.


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Apr 3, 2018)

domalle said:


> Quarantine periods are instituted not just to protect and evaluate new arrivals but, to the degree possible, ensure that existing animals in a collection are not infected with introduced parasites and pathogens. Many people take the risk and adopt less strict quarantine protocols.


No rush. It won't hurt to separate for a year. I sectioned off a portion of their enclosure. It's not pretty it straight but it does the job


----------



## domalle (Apr 3, 2018)

mtdavis254817 said:


> No rush. It won't hurt to separate for a year. I sectioned off a portion of their enclosure. It's not pretty it straight but it does the job
> View attachment 235054
> View attachment 235055



If I am interpreting the pictures correctly, the barrier does not appear sufficient to effect quarantine and prevent entry into the other part of the pen. He will easily overcome that obstacle. Redfoots don't tunnel but they will readily stand, stretch and hoist themselves over inadequate walls. They will also take advantage of corners where walls meet if those junctions are not capped.

Regrettably your setup, even with a higher barrier, allows for too close contact through transfer of soil, rain and other elements to complete effective quarantine. Although not always easy to provide, ideally the pens should be at a distance from each other. Sorry, hard work this petkeeping thing.


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks. I have an area I can setup on the other side of the yard. I can finish it up today when I get off. Thank you again


----------

